# Speaking of Sleeping, how big is your bed?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Queen sized bed, two people, ALWAYS at least Rigby, and sometimes another dog, too


----------



## rebeccadam (Dec 23, 2007)

King Size bed.... they both start off in bed, but after potty time (about 2:00 am) they go lay in front of the fireplace.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Queen, but I think an upgrade is needed to a King soon!


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

queen, but when the clock sounds at 08:00 Lois sleep with us, in the middle of course hahahahahaha


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

King....but I swear it's not big enough!! Between wifey, the cat, and Carson....I don't get much room!!  :doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We have a queen but think it may be time to upgrade to a king. Bama is a real bedhog when he sleeps with me. If he is up there when the hubby is still home then the hubby usually gets up to the couch because Bama pushes him to the edge or licks him awake.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> King....but I swear it's not big enough!! Between wifey, the cat, and Carson....I don't get much room!! :doh:


I agree. I need a double-King! It's only Mister, me and hubby at night, and then Sunny might join in in the morning, but I like my space. Mister has to sit on the floor and wait while I get in and get the covers organized and then I give him the OK to get up. I'm so glad he's so tiny; if he was 80 or 90 lbs, he'd be out of luck!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Um, you left out cats, too! My DH and I sleep most nights with one GR and one cat. I find myself starting out the night with two cats and two GR's, but wind up with one and one and DH by the time I wake up!

We sleep in a good Ole fashioned "Full" size bed.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

We have a queen size bed, and Murphy still sleeps in his crate, unless he gets a treat and gets to sleep under the bed (he likes it). We have tried to let him sleep on the bed, but I dont think he feels he has enough room. Oh, and Kitty will curl up for a while with me too.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

King bed that I share with my wife, Mandy, and sometimes Punkin (a Carrin Terrier that is temporarily staying with us). We used to have a Queen for the three of us, but the King is definitely roomier!

Mandy sleeps at the foot of the bed - usually in the middle between my wife and I. She has been getting up in the middle of the night (or toward morning) and snuggles up between us with her head on my pillow and my arm around her.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Ca King and yes..... all of them sleep in bed....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My bedroom only has room for a queen, darnit!! I'd love a King. My DH lays in the middle of the bed and swears I'm taking over his side!!! Ike sleeps on the floor next to me. He has an old comforter he wads up and lays on


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Ca King and yes..... all of them sleep in bed....


*Is there room for you too???* With just one dog in the bed I get a tiny space cause Charlie's sprawled out and I don't want to disturb him.


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

My bed is hardly big enough. I remember before I was married, I could barely stand having my mother's tiny dog in my bed let alone a 65lb boxer, a 75lb retriever and DH. I have a queen right now. When we get posted next year, I plan on getting a new bedroom set and upgrading to king is definitely in the books.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have had a king for years since our kids slept with us!
Now DH and I can be bed hogs. : )

His only rule is no dogs in the bed so they choose to sleep on the floor on my side, sometimes they sleep on the couches but mostly like to be by me.

PSSST: When DH is out of town, they sleep on the bed. Don't tell.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

We have a queen but we are thinking about getting a king! We have a year old lab/great pyrenese mix and will be getting a golden pup in two weeks! (YEY!!) Two dogs on a queen bed with two people doesn't seem like a very good idea...

When we had Cody (golden) he slept with us on the bed and he was close to 90lbs so we snuggled tight every night. We miss him every day


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> *Is there room for you too???* With just one dog in the bed I get a tiny space cause Charlie's sprawled out and I don't want to disturb him.


LOL... By morning someone is off the bed...usually one of the girls...they get very pissy when one of the others gets in "there space" And that other is usually Cruiser...those long legs seem to end up everywhere....9 times out of 10 Cruiser usually has a body parts of me... he thinks Im part of the bed.... and when that boy hits the bed he is dead weight.:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## Eupher (May 9, 2008)

Rule #1 in our house, concerning animals:

*No animal in the bed. Ever. No exceptions.*

Oh, and it's a queen.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I will say this tho... When I say its bed time they all run in my room and wait till I tell them its ok to get up on the bed.....


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Eupher said:


> Rule #1 in our house, concerning animals:
> 
> *No animal in the bed. Ever. No exceptions.*
> 
> Oh, and it's a queen.


Meanie...:curtain:

I doubt the parrots desired snuggle time with you and Bella just may change your mind....


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We just have a full-sized bed, but have realized that between the husband, Lucy, and myself we're going to have to get a bigger bed before any more dogs or even babies come. Thankfully Lucy gets hot after an hour or so and jumps down to the floor.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

The pups start out in bed with me while I watch the news. Samson hits the floor when he gets tired and ready to sleep. Delilah jumps down when my husband climbs in for some reason. Then after we are all settled, she jumps back up and finds a spot and settles in. But often gets back down again if we are the least bit restless.

They both have huge beds on the floor.

(Samson can't jump up onto the bed. His back legs are too weak. So once he jumps down, he's down for the night).


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

In our house all the fur babies are invited up when watching tv and cudding. Once it is time for bed the boys stretch out on their beds and we al left with myself, my husband and 2 cats. Usually by the morning our cats are asleep with the boys on their beds. It looks funny you will see my red boy Tucker with a cat on both sides of him and they all look comfy. P.S the cats do have their own bed but NEVER sleep in it.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

If either of my dogs would learn that it would be better for all involved if they slept parallel to me rather that perpendicular (resulting in me huddled with no blankets up in a corner and 75% of the bed unoccupied), they could come up. But as I'm certain that will never happen, they can face any direction they want - on the floor.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

At one time I had Huner, KayCee and Buck all in bed with me adI arned to sleep like a retzel. Thanks goodness Jerry was only home 4-5 nights a week and he slept like when home--and I think he was actaully glad to get back in his rig and hae a bed to himslef. Now, so sadly, it is just Honey in there with me.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Back in the days I used to have a queen size bed. Then came along my dh and having a queen waterbed........and then Charlie girl came along.....I was overrun and squeezed into the side crack of the bed. I would get up in a huffy and go and sleep in the next room on a trundle bed. After so much of that we got a Easter king bed....for more room across. Charlie is at the bridge now but with Sally....she like sleeping on the pillows behind your head.....now my legs are hanging over the bed. Yep...the dogs sleep at different times in bed.....I need to find a picture of what I endure most nights.....:doh:


----------



## Eupher (May 9, 2008)

moverking said:


> Meanie...:curtain:
> 
> I doubt the parrots desired snuggle time with you and Bella just may change your mind....


 


Nice try, but no cigar. First of all, snuggle time with the "goils" (it's what I call both parrots who are decidedly female) is largely restricted to the early morning hours while we all (two two-legged types and three animals) discuss our day and otherwise hobnob.

Actually, Mags is the one who is dead-set on no birds on the bed. (They poop, you know, and sometimes it doesn't come out in the laundry.)

While Belle is a real delight, there are other ways to commiserate with her - romping on the floor is a great way and she enjoys that a LOT more than hearing me snore. (On that one, just check with Mags - she'll tell ya!)


----------



## momto3 (Jun 1, 2008)

there's more room when i get up(as you can see)...but i do fit in there...its an edge and my arse hangs off most of the nite.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Queen, two people, no dogs. Actually the bedroom is upstairs and the whole floor is a no go zone. I am a meanie too,  :.


----------



## lovethemgoldens (May 17, 2008)

I sleep by myself and have a Full Sized bed.
I might share with Guinness every so often and sometimes my cats come in and sleep on my bed.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a queen sized bed and the sleeping arrangements vary.

If it is a weekend hubby is home then it is the two of us and 3 small dogs. 

If he isn't home the dogs take turns and rotate through. Usually the 3 small dogs one night and the 2 goldens the next. 

If I feel like actually having some room, then I only let one in the bed. Kramer, my JRT, is my best cuddle buddy and spends the most time in the bed with me over anyone else. He is the oldest and he always gets priority.


----------



## Eupher (May 9, 2008)

Thalie said:


> Queen, two people, no dogs. Actually the bedroom is upstairs and the whole floor is a no go zone. I am a meanie too,  :.


What a relief! I was thinking I was the only rational person on this forum!

 :wavey:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Eupher said:


> What a relief! I was thinking I was the only rational person on this forum!
> 
> :wavey:


 
Oh, no... you're safe there. I am the ultimate meanie, dontcha know. No dogs on the beds. They'll come up for a quick cuddle -IF invited, and then get off. (That is mostly their choice. My dogs have "big hair" and get too hot, and prefer either the Kuranda dog bed or the tile or wood floor. The dogs that are in the house, that is. Remember, I have a kennel and not all dogs are in the house at all times.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I have a queen bed. I take up one half..... Junior uses the other.... although Junior has been know to be a beg hog. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eupher (May 9, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Oh, no... you're safe there. I am the ultimate meanie, dontcha know. No dogs on the beds. They'll come up for a quick cuddle -IF invited, and then get off. (That is mostly their choice. My dogs have "big hair" and get too hot, and prefer either the Kuranda dog bed or the tile or wood floor. The dogs that are in the house, that is. Remember, I have a kennel and not all dogs are in the house at all times.


Just remember one thing - on the meanie thing, you're up on me only because of the dogs. I've been out of the loop for 40 years on that stuff.

Decorum keeps me from mentioning precisely how and under what conditions I've been mean....


----------



## Roxy (May 11, 2008)

We have a queen, Roxy isn't sleeping in a closed crate anymore, and if she wants to sleep in our room, I bring her big pillow mat and put it on the floor.


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

Queen size bed, and now that our son has stopped his middle-of-the-night trek to our bed, it's just me and hubby (until I send in Scout in the morning to "help" get hubby movin!)


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Big ol queen sized mattress with a pillowtop and really comfy sheets. It's definitely the most feminine room in my house, and honestly, my little sister went and bought me my bedroom stuff. The downside to that is when I got my credit card bill and saw what she'd spent. So NOOOOOOOOOOO Ellie in the bed anymore. Just me.


----------

